# porch roof demo



## chrisasst (May 20, 2013)

ok, I know my porch roof needs something done with it.  I have want for a couple of years now to just take it down.   Well, a piece of facia came off above this when they did the upper roof.  Guy said today they can't get up on the porch roof to fix the facia because it is all rotted.  
Again I say just tear it down and make a nice little deck.  I guess my concern after i tear it down, how will i fix the area behind the frame where there will be no siding.  There definetly wont be a match for my aluminum siding.  So what would I do to patch these areas.. 
I have some thoughts but would like to hear some of yours.  I really need to get that facia put back on, on the upper roof so water don't get in there.
Replacing it really is out the the question right now. and I don't want to jimmy it,,


----------



## heat seeker (May 20, 2013)

You could use siding from a less visible area, and put the new siding where it won't show too much. Or put new siding over the whole area, it would be less noticeable that way. The older siding would be a better match than new. A neighbor of mine used siding from the back of his house, so it wasn't visible from the street.


----------



## Hogwildz (May 20, 2013)

Most folks would love to have a roof over their porch, so make sure you really want to go without. Rain, snow etc, without the roof there, won't be that area to enter that ain't soaking wet or buried in snow all the way to the door. If you want the porch roof gone, just take it down, and put a barge board where the old framing met the house wall, then cap the barge board with same color metal capping as the rest of the house. Make sure to properly flash it at the top so no water intrusion occurs behind it.


----------



## gzecc (May 21, 2013)

Repairing it is the correct thing to do. Taking it off will greatly effect the value of the house. Realize there are also no gutters on the upper roof and the rain will come pouring down causing more damage to the existing siding, doors and windows in the area. The cost to remove it and repair the remaining siding will probably be the same to repair it.


----------



## pen (May 21, 2013)

I vote for fixing it as well.


----------



## billb3 (May 21, 2013)

what's the rest of the porch like ?

any front entranceway codes you'd have to adhere to with new construction vs repairing what's there ?


----------



## chrisasst (May 21, 2013)

billb3 said:


> what's the rest of the porch like ?
> 
> any front entranceway codes you'd have to adhere to with new construction vs repairing what's there ?


 
The bottom is fine. I put a new pressure treated floor in a couple of years ago.  



gzecc said:


> Repairing it is the correct thing to do. Taking it off will greatly effect the value of the house. Realize there are also no gutters on the upper roof and the rain will come pouring down causing more damage to the existing siding, doors and windows in the area. The cost to remove it and repair the remaining siding will probably be the same to repair it.


 
Weeeell, repairing / making it new will cost around $3000.  Demo would cost me around $100 if I did it myself. 

I am totally out of money at this point.  I was thinking about Demoing it, put up a new frame boarder ( what ever the technically word is) that goes around / on the house and making sure that is sealed good so water does not get in.  Then after my wife starts her job in july, putting a roof back on I guess.  
I just don't know what else to do.  The Roofing company won't / can't put the facia back on up top with out this being done.  My father in law said he could do it, but I would be afraid if the roofing company didn't do it, it would void the warranty on the roof.


----------



## gzecc (May 22, 2013)

Can you strip the shingles your self? Then send pictures of the framing? Have you tried sending a request to Home advisor http://welcome.homeadvisor.com/prof...42371242&m=cammgsemha&entry_point_id=19435921
Its a website that I subscribe to as a contractor. Request a porch repair estimate. It will cost you nothing to get estimates from up to 3 licensed contractors.
IMO its better to put a temporary tarp on the roof to prevent further damage than tear the whole thing down. Repairing is much easier / cheaper than rebuilding new.


----------



## chrisasst (May 22, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Can you strip the shingles your self? Then send pictures of the framing? Have you tried sending a request to Home advisor http://welcome.homeadvisor.com/prof...42371242&m=cammgsemha&entry_point_id=19435921
> Its a website that I subscribe to as a contractor. Request a porch repair estimate. It will cost you nothing to get estimates from up to 3 licensed contractors.
> IMO its better to put a temporary tarp on the roof to prevent further damage than tear the whole thing down. Repairing is much easier / cheaper than rebuilding new.


 
Yeah, I will have to atleast take the roof off to see. The guy said the front header was completely rotted. He was pulling hands full out.


----------



## gzecc (May 22, 2013)

chrisasst said:


> Yeah, I will have to atleast take the roof off to see. The guy said the front header was completely rotted. He was pulling hands full out.


 If only the front header is gone, (looks like at least one piece of sheathing also), a new one could be installed without replacing the entire structure.


----------



## Dave A. (May 22, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Repairing it is the correct thing to do. Taking it off will greatly effect the value of the house. Realize there are also no gutters on the upper roof and the rain will come pouring down causing more damage to the existing siding, doors and windows in the area. The cost to remove it and repair the remaining siding will probably be the same to repair it.


 
+1
Look at the main roof above there. You've got that valley with all the rain coming down onto the porch roof. Without the porch roof, it's all coming down over the front door. If you take it off, you'd have to put up gutters and downspouts on the main roof.

Taking that porch roof off would be a big mistake.


----------



## Dave A. (May 22, 2013)

chrisasst said:


> The Roofing company won't / can't put the facia back on up top with out this being done. My father in law said he could do it, but I would be afraid if the roofing company didn't do it, it would void the warranty on the roof.


 
Find it hard to believe the whole warranty would be void on the roof, if your FIL made the repairs on the porch roof. Tell the roofing company you'll call them back to install the facia after you have the porch roof repaired.


----------



## Mayo Graves (May 23, 2013)

I too agree that repairing it would be the best solution to avoid any future problems. Before it creates any other damage its better to repair it.


----------

